# Help me look for a recording of a contemporary piece?



## pokemonman (May 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a recording on CD or on the Internet of a piece titled Scarlattiana, by contemporary composer Rodney Sharman. I have tickets to see a concert whose program includes this work, along with Beethoven's Violin Concerto and Dvorak's Ninth Symphony, and I was hoping to listen to this piece ahead of time. Unfortunately, I couldn't find much about the Scarlattiana. Would anybody know where to find a recording?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i found no recording listed at arkiv nor amazon. maybe the vancouver orchestra has one on their site.

http://www.rodneysharman.com/notes/scarlattiana.htm


----------



## mikecloud (Jan 18, 2010)

There's a _Scarlattiana_ on iTunes but no mention of Rodney Sharman.


----------

